# Disable IPv6 inside a OpenVZ Container?



## Kokaku Kidotai (Apr 20, 2014)

Hola vpsBoard Community,

I've been wondering how to disable IPv6 from inside a OpenVZ container when SolusVM failed to disable it?

I just clicked on deactivate in SolusVM and rebooted the VM as SolusVM said. The result: IPv6 still bound to venet0/0:0 and pinging...

Does SolusVM actually fix bugs? I mean the hostname bug for OpenVZ was supposed to be fixed in 1.15.00 but even after that update and a fresh VM the bug still exists. How are these guys working?

Regards,

Nevil


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 20, 2014)

Closed Upon Request by the original poster.


----------

